# διαρρηγνύω τα ιμάτιά μου, σκίζω τα ρούχα μου = rend one’s clothes / garments | protest vehemently



## nickel (Jan 18, 2011)

Από το ΛΝΕΓ:
ΦΡ. *διαρρηγνύω τα ιμάτια μου* (σχίζω τα ρούχα μου) διαμαρτύρομαι έντονα, κυρ. υποστηρίζοντας την αθωότητα ή το δίκιο μου, συχνά ειρων.: _πολλοί από εκείνους που κατηγορήθηκαν για εγκλήματα πολέμου διερρήγνυαν τα ιμάτια τους ότι εκτελούσαν διαταγές άλλων._
[Η φρ. _διαρρηγνύω τα ιμάτια μου_ απαντά με διάφορες μορφές τόσο στην Π.Δ. όσο και στην Κ.Δ., αποτελούσε δε ιδιαίτερο εμφατικό τρόπο με τον οποίο οι Ισραηλίτες εξέφραζαν αγανάκτηση (π.χ. Ματθ. 26, 65: _τότε ο αρχιερεύς διέρρηξεν τα ιμάτια αυτού_).]​
Μου αρέσει η επισήμανση «συχνά ειρων.», που έχει να κάνει με τη χρήση της φράσης και όχι με τον τρόπο διαμαρτυρίας. Δηλαδή, δεν μας πείθουν οι διαμαρτυρίες των διαρρηγνυόντων τα ιμάτιά τους.

Η διάρρηξη των ιματίων (rending / tearing of clothes / garments / robes) γίνεται σε ένδειξη πένθους, μεγάλης θλίψης ή αγανάκτησης, και σχετικές αναφορές υπάρχουν διάσπαρτες στη Βίβλο.
http://www.answers.com/topic/rending-of-garments
http://www.bible-history.com/isbe/C/CLOTHES,+RENDING+OF/
http://www.keyway.ca/htm2007/20070313.htm

Μια σύντομη εξήγηση εδώ:
The rending of one's clothes is an expression frequently used in Scripture, as the token of the highest grief. Reuben, to denote his sorrow for Joseph, rent his clothes (Gen 37:29); Jacob did the like (v. 34), and Ezra, to express the concern and uneasiness of his mind, and the apprehensions he entertained of the divine displeasure on account of the people's unlawful marriages, is said to have rent his garments and mantle (Ezra 9:3), that is, both his inner and upper garment. This action was also an expression of indignation and holy zeal; the high-priest rent his clothes, pretending that our Saviour had spoken blasphemy (Matt. 26:65), and so did the apostles when the people intended to pay them divine honors (Acts 14:14). To rend the garments was in Eastern countries and among ancient nations a symbolical action, expressive of sorrow, fear, or contrition. […]​
Για τη μετάφραση, πάντως, της έκφρασης, όπως συχνότατα χρησιμοποιείται στην καθημερινή γλώσσα, είτε με το λόγιο τύπο είτε, λιγότερο συχνά, σαν «σκίζουν τα ρούχα τους», η αγγλική έκφραση δεν είναι βγαλμένη από τη Βίβλο και την ιουδαϊκή παράδοση. Σε δύο λεξικά βρίσκω το *protest vehemently*, που προσωρινά με καλύπτει. Αλλά κάθε καλό συνώνυμο θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.

Να σημειώσω ότι, όπως στα ελληνικά το «διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους ότι» (π.χ. _Οι δήμαρχοι των δύο περιοχών διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους ότι δεν έχουν τίποτε να χωρίσουν_ ή βλ. ΛΝΕΓ) σημαίνει «βεβαιώνουν, ισχυρίζονται, διατείνονται, δηλώνουν μετ' επιτάσεως» κ.ά., έτσι και το αγγλικό _protest_ έχει τη σημασία «declare (something) firmly and emphatically in response to doubt or accusation» (ODE).

Επίσης, μια διατύπωση του είδους «Γνώριζαν όμως και οι Ευρωπαίοι που διαρρηγνύουν τα ιμάτιά τους ότι οι Έλληνες τους κορόιδευαν» (το «ότι» πάει στο «γνώριζαν») μας πηγαίνει στην πρώτη σημασία και μπορεί να μεταφραστεί «rending their clothes in indignation» ή απλώς «who feign indignation».


----------



## Irini (Jan 19, 2011)

Και το "rant and storm" παίζει ως μετάφραση σωστά; Δεν είναι κατά λέξη αλλά αποδίδει το νόημα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2011)

Πολύ καλό κείμενο, σε ευχαριστώ. Να ξέρεις ότι κάτι θα σου κλέψω, διότι πέφτεις πάνω σε κάτι που ετοίμαζα. Η επισήμανση για την ειρωνεία είναι πολύ σωστή. Να δώσω κι ένα ενδιάμεσο απόσπασμα, με ιμάτια αλλά και σχίζω από τον Παπαδιαμάντη (που μάλλον απέφυγε το διαρρηγνύω γιατί πιο κάτω έχει σκέτο ρηγνύω):

-- Ναι' φρονώ, είπα, ότι η δωροδοκία είναι το μικρότερο κακόν. Μην ακούης μερικούς φαρισαίους, οίτινες σχίζουν δια κάθε τι τα ιμάτιά των, μήτε μερικούς άλλους ψιττακούς ηθικολόγους των εφημερίδων, οίτινες ρηγνύουν υπερβολικάς φωνάς με τόσην αφέλειαν και αγαθοπιστίαν δι' όλα τα πράγματα.
Παπαδιαμάντης, "Οι χαλασοχώρηδες" <1892>

Να πούμε ακόμα ότι συναφής έκφραση αλλά χωρίς ειρωνεία είναι το "βγήκε από τα ρούχα του" -εξαγριώθηκε, έγινε έξαλλος αν και συχνά υπάρχει και το στοιχείο του αιφνιδιασμού, της κατάπληξης. Όταν λέμε π.χ. "όταν έμαθε το χουνέρι που του έκανε ο συνέταιρός του βγήκε από τα ρούχα του" δεν υπάρχει καμιά ειρωνεία. 
(Βέβαια η ωραία αυτή φράση σήμερα κυρίως χρησιμοποιείται "κυριολεκτικά" από τους εξυπνάκηδες δημοσιογράφους για να ανακοινώσουν ότι η τάδε μοντέλα έκανε γυμνή φωτογράφιση).

Ειρωνεία υπάρχει και στο "κόπτομαι" που είναι πολύ όμοιο με το "διαρρηγνύω τα ιμάτιά μου". Στα αρχαία βέβαια 'κόπτομαι' σήμαινε 'χτυπιέμαι', όπως αποφεύγει να πει το λεξ. Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά σήμερα νομίζω πως δεν έχουμε ζωντανή κατά νου αυτή τη σημασία.


----------

